# The Great Big Combined Current And Future Steam Sale Thread



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 21, 2018)

Since all the other threads were year-specific, I'm making a new one for us to use for all future Steam sales. Including the 2018 Summer Sale, which started today. 

https://store.steampowered.com/

Tempted to get Rise of the Tomb Raider at 70% off, but I'm not sure how well it's going to run on my iMac. Hoping for Subnautica to come down a bit in price too.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 21, 2018)

Can't lad Steam because of it.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 24, 2018)

No man's sky half price right now - twenty pounds


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 25, 2019)

Steam doing its usual creaking and moaning under the strain of the Summer Sale - hopefully it'll have settled down a bit by tomorrow. I've got Celeste, Papers Please, and KSP in my basket so far...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 25, 2019)

How much is KSP going for? Buddy Bradley


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 26, 2019)

S☼I said:


> How much is KSP going for? Buddy Bradley


It's 75% off, seven quid something.


----------



## tommers (Jun 28, 2019)

Buddy Bradley said:


> It's 75% off, seven quid something.


What's KSP?


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 28, 2019)

tommers said:


> What's KSP?


kerbal space program


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 28, 2019)

I've finally got a laptop that can run games, so have been dipping my toes into Steam.

Question: 'Soundtrack Edition' basically lets you download the soundtrack separately, right?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 28, 2019)

Project Cars 2 for eleven quid. Going to get on payday.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 28, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Project Cars 2 for eleven quid. Going to get on payday.



I promised myself I wouldn't spend anything on this sale, but I've wanted Project Cars for ages so...

Also, I bought Asseto Corsa the other week so do I need another racing game? £11.24 though!


----------



## tommers (Jun 28, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> I've finally got a laptop that can run games, so have been dipping my toes into Steam.
> 
> Question: 'Soundtrack Edition' basically lets you download the soundtrack separately, right?


Yeah. Some games will offer a deluxe version which includes the soundtrack and an art book or whatever. Some will let you just buy the soundtrack, independently of the game for a few quid.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 28, 2019)

Mmmmmmmeh.

Maybe when I get into them a bit more, but currently the game is probably enough


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 28, 2019)

souljacker said:


> I promised myself I wouldn't spend anything on this sale, but I've wanted Project Cars for ages so...
> 
> Also, I bought Asseto Corsa the other week so do I need another racing game? £11.24 though!


I've only just got Forza Horizon 4 so I asked myself the same, but FH4 is arcadey whereas PC2 is more of a sim. That's how I'm justifying it anyway


----------



## souljacker (Jun 28, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I've only just got Forza Horizon 4 so I asked myself the same, but FH4 is arcadey whereas PC2 is more of a sim. That's how I'm justifying it anyway



AC is very much a sim (you can control your clutch FFS!) so I'm thinking I don't need PC2. But at that price, and on payday too, I think I'll just go for it.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 25, 2020)

Summer Sale is upon us again. Post your bargains or new discoveries. I've mostly annoyed that Shadow of the Tomb Raider doesn't seem to be a product any more - you can only buy it as part of the bundle with the other games.


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 25, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Summer Sale is upon us again. Post your bargains or new discoveries. I've mostly annoyed that Shadow of the Tomb Raider doesn't seem to be a product any more - you can only buy it as part of the bundle with the other games.


You can get it with just the DLC and not all the Tomb Raider games for £14.76

Save 82% on Shadow of the Tomb Raider: Definitive Edition on Steam


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 10, 2020)

Disco Elysium is 25% off on Steam. Kind of tempted...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 24, 2021)

It's that time of year again - 2 weeks of sales on Steam for their summer event. Sekiro is half-price which is kind of tempting, but I haven't really seen anything else that had me grabbing my wallet. Witcher 3 is dirt-cheap if you don't already own it though.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 25, 2021)

Ended up buying Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain, Sunless Skies, and The Outer Wilds.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 24, 2022)

Summer Sale starts today. Tempted by 80% off Ace Combat 7, Resident Evil Village is 50% off, and God of War is 20% off.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 18, 2022)

QuakeCon 2022 Sale: Pick up a new favorite for less today!
					

Join in the QuakeCon festivities with discounts on Fallout 76, DOOM Eternal, Ghostwire: Tokyo, DEATHLOOP and more!




					store.steampowered.com
				




Betheseda doing their sale, so big discounts on Doom, Wolfenstein, Fallout etc atm.


----------

